# 64 bit PS CS6



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

You should have no problems at all.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Have been running 64 bit windows 7 (home premium) since end of March. 
Overall I am pleased. 
Biggest boost is being able to access more than 3 GB of ram.
PS CS6 runs very well. No complaints here.
Mike D


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Win 7 + PSCS6*

_Ive beta tested Adobe Photoshop since PSCS5_. 

Windows 7 improves Photoshop's graphics efficiency at the min. 
Check preferences --> Performance-->

A-MEMORY USAGE settings. You may find there is room to increase size.

B-Graphics processor settings. Check the advanced button. Depending on your card's capability -you may be able to use OPEN GL. A real plus.

While none of these changes will have a "presto--magic" impact on PSCS6, you will find operating improvements with Win 7. IE--less time watching a spinning blue circle waiting for things to process. 

Want to make a major change? Add a solid state hard drive!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm presently running with 4 G ram. & 512Mb Nvidia graphics card.
It is acceptable.
On the list of upgrades are additional 4Gb ram & a 1Gb Nvidia graphics card.

Mike D


----------



## goldenlondon (Feb 7, 2015)

Make sure you set scratch discs in preferences to another disc where the OS and PS programme is not on. I have OS and PS on C drive but files on D drive so scratch disc is set to D. Also limit the RAM available to 50% so long as you have more than 3 gig ram. Do not limit at 100% or you won't run other stuff in the background if you need too, ie, InDesign etc. Hope that helps.
Richard in London UK


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

goldenlondon said:


> Make sure you set scratch discs in preferences to another disc where the OS and PS programme is not on. I have OS and PS on C drive but files on D drive so scratch disc is set to D. Also limit the RAM available to 50% so long as you have more than 3 gig ram. Do not limit at 100% or you won't run other stuff in the background if you need too, ie, InDesign etc. Hope that helps.
> Richard in London UK


What you say about using another partition is correct, but this only works as long as you have 2 or more Hard disks (HDD) in your computer.
The only way to have any performance increase if that other drive (partition) selected is on another HDD and not just a second partition of the primary HDD that C drive is on.

So what I’m saying here is that if you only have one Hard Disk (HDD) in your computer with it partitioned into 2 drives (C & D), then there’s no advantage to selecting D drive.

But if you have 2 HDD in your computer and the primary HDD is C and the 2nd HDD is D, well it does work putting your scratch disk onto it.
Hope this make sense to you...


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I presently have the ram set at 70%. 
Graphics, Open GL enabled.
I have a 500GB WD system drive (C)& 1TB WD data drive (F)
D & E are DVD & CD drives.
My scratch disk is F 

Mike D


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

mddolson said:


> I presently have the ram set at 70%.
> Graphics, Open GL enabled.
> I have a 500GB WD system drive (C)& 1TB WD data drive (F) D & E are DVD & CD drives. *My scratch disk is F *
> Mike D


Yeah that'll work great Mike, by using your F drive as a scratch disk...


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Installed extra 4 GB ram today.
It's matched with original 4.
Running fine right now. Will have to push it with mem. intensive app.

Mike D


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

System has been stable for a month.
Now looking for a better , but inexpensive (1gb vram) Nvidia graphics card.
Any suggestions?

Mike D


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 8, 2015)

mddolson said:


> System has been stable for a month.
> Now looking for a better , but inexpensive (1gb vram) Nvidia graphics card.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Mike D


Depends on what you've got now, and what you're using the PC for.
Many of the 700 (like the 740 or 760) can be had for under 100$ but may not be optimal choices for your use case.

Oh, and to all here - unless you really want to downgrade your ability to control your computer / manage updates,and get BING searches forced down your throat, etc; Avoid Windows10 like the plague (even when they tell you it's free).


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Inexpensive is a subjective term, but in comparison to expensive I would be looking at something like this: MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti Gaming Video Card - 2GB GDDR5 OC, TWIN FROZR - N750TI TF 2GD5/OC at TigerDirect.com

Just be sure you existing power supply will support the new cards draw.


----------

